# PeteandSylv



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pete is a well-known and respected member of this forum. Many of you will not know that he and Sylvi flew to the UK on Tuesday for a fortnight's break. En route, Pete suffered a heart attack and the plane was diverted to Serbia. He has had a stent fitted, and Ann and I hope that he makes a full recovery. Sylvi posted this information on Facebook, and I am sure they will not mind me relaying this information to the forum.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG poor Pete and Sylv.
He was in such good spirits on Monday at our weekly ten pin bowling session and they were looking forward to their holiday.
We will pray for his speedy recocery.

Thanks very much for letting us know Martin.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

O how awful, that must have been so upsetting for Sylvia! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Get well soon Pete.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

This is really bad news. Get well Pete soon.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Sylvi has said that Peter is feeling much better, and the hospital will probably discharge him either today or tomorrow. I'll post further information as I get it. For those who would like to leave a comment on Sylvi's Facebook page it is under "Sylvi Shaw."


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know Martin. Its great to know he's on the mend.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Peter is hopefully on the way back to the UK on Sunday to continue his interrupted holiday. Impressed with the quality of the medical care in Belgrade, if less so with the food.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

That's good to hear, hope he enjoys his time in the U.K, and gets back to Cyprus safely.

Jane & Terry.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Peter and Sylvi report that they had a very pleasant flight from Belgrade to Heathrow, "with no cardiac incidents."

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Brilliantlane:


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Great news. Lets hope to see Pete & Sylv back in Cyprus soon


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

not a Facebook user, so get well soon Pete- always enjoyed reading your well informed comments


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi folks, I thought it's time to check in and I thank you all for your kind thoughts. We've been having an excellent time in the UK with the family and I'm feeling fine although a little more tired.

We've another week to go including a couple of family parties and then we'll be back in the warmth of Cyprus in time for the Pissouri meet-up, subject to the Grim Reaper not attempting another Easyjet flight!

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Keep the table top dancing to a minimum at the parties, Pete.!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Good to hear you are feeling better Pete. Enjoy the rest of your holiday.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Hi folks, I thought it's time to check in and I thank you all for your kind thoughts. We've been having an excellent time in the UK with the family and I'm feeling fine although a little more tired.
> 
> We've another week to go including a couple of family parties and then we'll be back in the warmth of Cyprus in time for the Pissouri meet-up, subject to the Grim Reaper not attempting another Easyjet flight!
> 
> Pete


Good luck Pete,
Hope you have a safe flight back home to Cyprus


----------

